# How I practice



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is how I practice bowfishing when at home.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Aug 16, 2012)

man u tearing those rings up gonna have to go out with us one night and show us whats up


----------



## sowega hunter (Aug 16, 2012)

That's a dang good idea. Looks like fun to.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 16, 2012)

bullardsls1 said:


> man u tearing those rings up gonna have to go out with us one night and show us whats up



Would love to but it is about a 2 to 2.5 hour drive to villa rica from the house.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Aug 16, 2012)

what lakes u shoot we shoot guntersville and weiss


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 16, 2012)

Been to guntersville once but fish lanier all the time.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Aug 16, 2012)

i got a new boat gonna be here Saturday it will be a while before i can take it out got to register it and all that but we need to go one night . how did u like guntersville


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 16, 2012)

I liked it pretty good for blind fishing it we did ok. It would be better to go with someone that knows the lake. Friends of my brother fish the tournaments over there and win quite a bit.. here is what we got the night I went and we were blind fishing so if I knew where to go I bet it would  have been even better.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Aug 16, 2012)

yeah its a killer lake i love it


----------



## sleeze (Aug 16, 2012)

Get you a few 20 oz plastic bottles. Spray some spray foam in them. Tie some string on them, with a piece of brick or weight at the other end of the string. Throw it in the lake or pond. Make the string short enough so the bottle is submerged.  The bottle sits underneath the water suspended kinda like a fish. the bottle is good for several shots...with the bottle in the water it helps  practice shooting low for refraction.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 17, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Get you a few 20 oz plastic bottles. Spray some spray foam in them. Tie some string on them, with a piece of brick or weight at the other end of the string. Throw it in the lake or pond. Make the string short enough so the bottle is submerged.  The bottle sits underneath the water suspended kinda like a fish. the bottle is good for several shots...with the bottle in the water it helps  practice shooting low for refraction.



That is another good idea, I do it this way because it can be done anywhere and I can walk out in my front yard and shoot for a few minutes each day. I would have to lod up and go to a water source for that method and if I am going to water I aint practicing if you know what i mean...lol. but if you have a readily available water source that will work awesome.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 17, 2012)

ihuntcatahoula said:


> That is another good idea, I do it this way because it can be done anywhere and I can walk out in my front yard and shoot for a few minutes each day. I would have to lod up and go to a water source for that method and if I am going to water I aint practicing if you know what i mean...lol. but if you have a readily available water source that will work awesome.



Just buy a cheap kiddie pool...lol, i kid.
Any kind of practice is good


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Aug 18, 2012)

I practice out of water. Refraction is hard to practice for due to depth and water clarity.


----------



## deepfryit (Aug 19, 2012)

i love that onida!...i have an old screaming eagle. shot a bunch of deer with it. great vid brother


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 21, 2012)

deepfryit said:


> i love that onida!...i have an old screaming eagle. shot a bunch of deer with it. great vid brother



Thanks. I was told that once you bowfish with an oneida that you will never fish with anything else..... well now that I have one I will have to agree. awesome shooting bow smooth draw and 75% letoff I shoot it at 26lbs. so I am only holding 6-7 lbs at full draw. I can literally draw this bow and hold it at full draw with the index finger of my left hand across the arrow. once I get my new power limbs back I will be able to pull it to full draw and hang it by the string and it will stay at full draw......


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 21, 2012)

2.5 hours on the water the other night. would have been alot better but the water was really stained. maybe 8-12 inches of visibility. Practice pays off.


----------



## sowega hunter (Aug 26, 2012)

I tried the practice idea just a little different. Stand in the back of a truck and throw trash mail envelops on the ground around the truck. It is fun and good practice for them gators next weekend.


----------

